# Roadbed material in Nassau County LI NY



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone in the Nassau County Long Island NY area know where I can find appropriate G scale roadbed material like crushed stone, etc? Around 20-30 cubic ft. The home centers don't seem to have anything of the right size or color. Paver base was the best I could find but I don't like the color. Probably would need it delivered although if it is in bags I could probably transport it in the car. Maybe several trips.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gwins12345 (Apr 17, 2012)

A friend of mine suggested chicken grit from Agway. I stopped by an Agway on RT 25A in Port Jeff and it looks about the right size, but was brown in color. They also carry pigeon grit which is the same size, but grey. Comes in 25 lb bags for about $22/bag. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow 22 bucks a bag? If you look for a gravel company you most likely can have a truck load of ballast delivered for around a $100.00

Jethro


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I did try one of the Masonary Supply places in Western Suffolk but they don't want to talk to you for anything less than 20 cubic yards. That would be enough to build my railroad 8 times! 
I found a gray paver base that looks pretty good at Lowes in Hicksville. The paver base at Home Depot is too brown.
So, I will be going with the Lowes paver base, at least to build up the roadbed. They will also deliver for a fee. This is important as I estimate I will need 60 0.5 cu ft bags at 50 lb each. My car and my back will thank me. It remains to be seen if I will top the track with anything else.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I have not used them but FWIW

http://bluestonelongisland.com/


----------

